# What does your yard look like?



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I had to pick up some stuff today. I don't get to do that very often any more. But while I was there I couldn't help but think about how great it is that we have these guys on the team.:clap:
The yard is the best I have been to and I have worked all over the country. Not to say there is not a better yard for hardwoods out there but I feel a sense of pride that this one is mine.

What does your yard look like?

I would love to see a picture or two of your favorite place of business. Next time you go snap a few and lets see how you roll.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing in a 30 mile radius like that here. Most finish lumber is ordered in as needed in local yards.:sad:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

This is my back yard 










This is part of my front yard


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine looks nothing like that. :furious:

There is only a small indoor section at my yard with the ply's, trim, windows, doors etc.. Most of the 2x material is kept outdoors banded and covered.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

curapa said:


> Mine looks nothing like that. :furious:
> 
> There is only a small indoor section at my yard with the ply's, trim, windows, doors etc.. Most of the 2x material is kept outdoors banded and covered.


This is only hardwood and some pine here. The framing lumber is sold by others.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like my lumber yard Gus. Its nice living in a decent zip code Huh?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> This is my back yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure thats your yard. I've never seen a hill that big in my few travels thru Kansas:whistling


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Gus, I have to get you a few pictures of my suppliers warehouse... They have absolutely every type of plywood you could ever want, including prefinished exotic veneer ply's... 

And on the other side is the rough lumber section... Besides all the common cherry, maples, oaks, etc, in every thickness, they have countless exotics, also in whatever thickness you need. The burls and veneers section is massive. I love seeing the massive trees cut into 16/4 sections (full width) and re-assembled on the racks. 

I was just there last week, and wont need to return for awhile.. But I'll be sure to snap a few pictures the next time I go.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

My yard looks like the aftermath of Mt. St. Helens:clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

One of 12 rows of plywood @ Atlantic Plywood









Ct wood Group, 3 miles away


----------



## JamesKB2 (May 13, 2009)

Here's where I go, when I have to. They have EVERYTHING you could imagine, truck in the logs and will make whatever you spec. Little spendy, but a great resource here in Michigan. I've bought Hickory here time and again, I pick the boards (5/4 rough) and they will mill it to whatever I chose in their knife stock....love that place....too often I end up taking twice as long as I should, just looking around and dreaming! :whistling

http://www.theworkbench.com/


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW! Gus, I am drooling all over the key board! I wish my local yard looked like that. We used to have one really good yard, almost like the one you pictured, I can remember going there when I was younger with my dad. Up until a couple of years ago we had about 8 decent yards around the area, now with the Crepot and Blowes I am really only down to three. If you park your truck at the one yard you are lucky if its there when you come out, needless to say I dont go there! The yard I usually go to when I can is about 15 miles from me, and the second one I use for really special stuff is about 24 miles away. 


Dave


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Splinter said:


> Gus, I have to get you a few pictures of my suppliers warehouse... They have absolutely every type of plywood you could ever want, including prefinished exotic veneer ply's...
> 
> And on the other side is the rough lumber section... Besides all the common cherry, maples, oaks, etc, in every thickness, they have countless exotics, also in whatever thickness you need. The burls and veneers section is massive. I love seeing the massive trees cut into 16/4 sections (full width) and re-assembled on the racks.
> 
> I was just there last week, and wont need to return for awhile.. But I'll be sure to snap a few pictures the next time I go.


Cool deal, I'll wait



Leo G said:


> One of 12 rows of plywood @ Atlantic Plywood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks about right.
I just hate those type of stock racks. I have done business at yards like that and get all worked up trying to dig through the stack. 
Better than not having the choice at all though.

Nice yard


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Splinter said:


> Gus, I have to get you a few pictures of my suppliers warehouse... They have absolutely every type of plywood you could ever want, including prefinished exotic veneer ply's...
> 
> And on the other side is the rough lumber section... Besides all the common cherry, maples, oaks, etc, in every thickness, they have countless exotics, also in whatever thickness you need. The burls and veneers section is massive. I love seeing the massive trees cut into 16/4 sections (full width) and re-assembled on the racks.
> 
> I was just there last week, and wont need to return for awhile.. But I'll be sure to snap a few pictures the next time I go.


 
What yard Alex? Firestone? G


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

genecarp said:


> What yard Alex? Firestone? G


Roberts Plywood in the industrial area in Deer Park....(behind the new Tanger Outlets) I used to drive all the way to Freeport to Wood-Ply before I heard about Roberts. What a difference.... :w00t:

What is Firestone?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Splinter said:


> Roberts Plywood in the industrial area in Deer Park....(behind the new Tanger Outlets) I used to drive all the way to Freeport to Wood-Ply before I heard about Roberts. What a difference.... :w00t:
> 
> What is Firestone?


Firestone plywood in Hicksville, nice big yard, good selection, many exotics in stock. G


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> Cool deal, I'll wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not to found of the racks either. But it is 3 miles away. They sell retail :blink: and I only use them for smaller jobs. You know, when I don't want my profit to be a stack of wood that sits in my racks instead of my money in my bank account. I tried to find a picture of Holt and Bugbee, which is my usual place to get wood from. They usually have 1 or 2 million bd ft of stock on their yard at a time. I went to their site but they changed it and no longer have that impressive picture.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> Are you sure thats your yard. I've never seen a hill that big in my few travels thru Kansas:whistling


I live in Missouri


----------



## drdrip (Jun 7, 2009)

Boy that one is really huge. How much stock they are holding at any point of time.


----------



## MikeReynolds (May 26, 2009)

Here is mine. Not as fancy as yours but they can get anything under the sun if I ask for it.

http://www.hardwoodbarn.com/


----------

